
Calculating PI with bc - vmorgulis
http://alien.slackbook.org/blog/calculating-pi/
======
vmorgulis

        time echo "scale=10000; 4*a(1)" | bc -l
    
        3.141592...
    
        real  2m33.930s
        user  2m32.304s
        sys	  0m1.308s

~~~
DerekL
I also tried “6*a(1/sqrt(3))”. On my machine, it only took 1m36.243s instead
of 1m58.411s. I wonder what determines the execution time.

